# Raw feeding for my bullies



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello,
I wanted to send out a question that someone out there might help me with. Is there anyone that lives in Columbus Ohio that can help me find a quality meat supplier that I can go to? I want to get my Bull Terrier - Owen on a raw diet and I don't really know what is available around here. Other then going to Kroger/ Giant Eagle and other grocery stores, I don't know what to do, and I don't trust the quality of meat that they put on those shelves. I have bought meat from some of those places and by the time that i get it on the grill that night or the next, it is horrible and I won't eat ot much less give it to my dog!! 
I also wanted to see if there were people that live near me that we might be able to get together and swap stories or hang out or something. Thank you for any input.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> Hello,
> I wanted to send out a question that someone out there might help me with. Is there anyone that lives in Columbus Ohio that can help me find a quality meat supplier that I can go to? I want to get my Bull Terrier - Owen on a raw diet and I don't really know what is available around here.


I am not in Columbus but I have always had good luck at small independent grocers. I get them to special order stuff for me by the case. Any meat you buy will be much cheaper in bulk. Many people have good luck in ethnic markets. You can check the Yellow Pages for meat wholesalers in your area.



> Other then going to Kroger/ Giant Eagle and other grocery stores, I don't know what to do, and I don't trust the quality of meat that they put on those shelves.


I used to shop at Kroger for years and never had a problem with their meats. I've never really had any meats go bad in 2 days. Maybe your fridge isn't set cold enough.



> I have bought meat from some of those places and by the time that i get it on the grill that night or the next, it is horrible and I won't eat ot much less give it to my dog!!


You might be surprised to learn that your dogs can handle meat that would make you deathly ill, with no problem at all. I have, on occasion, fed my dogs some VERY smelly meat. One time I had to use a whole can of room deodoriser in the kitchen and then open the windows for several hours to get the small out. :smile: The dogs never even had a loose stool from it.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

I am still new to this raw feeding. I noticed that you seem to know what you are talking about. Would you mind if I 'pick your brain', so to speak, for information? I would like to know as much insider information about it as possible. Thank you!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> I am still new to this raw feeding. I noticed that you seem to know what you are talking about. Would you mind if I 'pick your brain', so to speak, for information? I would like to know as much insider information about it as possible. Thank you!


Sure ... go read my web page listed in my sig then either come back here and ask any questions you may have or you can do it via email if you are more comfortable with that.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

OK, here is a question. My Bull Terrier (Owen) is 9 months old and is already at his ideal body weight. How much should I start feeding him? He is still a puppy, but he has reached his max weight and size that he will get. Do you have any advice? Also, how do I go from kibble to raw? Do I just start feeding raw and not feed kibble again, or should I still feed kibble? How many times a day should he be fed in comparison to his kibble feedings of twice a day? Will it be more often?
Thanks! 
~Rebecca


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> OK, here is a question. My Bull Terrier (Owen) is 9 months old and is already at his ideal body weight. How much should I start feeding him?


Feed him 2% to 3% of his *IDEAL ADULT WEIGHT/DAY*. That is a starting point. Watch his build and adjuat food volume accordingly. If your dog weighs 40 lbs you would begin with .8lbs a day but don't measure it that close. What you would feed is "a little less than a pound". Depeniing on his weight you might feed "a little more than a pound" or "somewhere around a pound and a half". Understand? You don't need to measure to the oz to feed him. I have never weighed any of my dogs food. I just feed them what looks right and then adjust as their build changes. Right now they are both a little heavy so I have lightened up on their meals. In a month or so I may have to heavy up some. Don't worry about exact anything. I assume you don't with your own diet so no need for your dog's diet.



> Also, how do I go from kibble to raw? Do I just start feeding raw and not feed kibble again, or should I still feed kibble?


Most people feed a kibble supper, feed raw for breakfast and never feed kibble again.



> How many times a day should he be fed in comparison to his kibble feedings of twice a day? Will it be more often?


I would begin with 2 meals a day. After you have been feeding raw for a few months you can change to once a day, IF YOU WISH. It's a personal preference. I know some raw feeders who feed every other day. If you want to do that, I would not start it for several more months and gradually work into it. For now, stick to 2 meals a day.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you!
You said that you would suggest starting with chicken, is there a particular reason or is it just because it is easier to get your hands on? If I were able to get ahold of other meat after starting with chicken, would it be ok to feed that, or should I stick with what I started with for a while? 

Thanks!
~Rebecca


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> Thank you!
> You said that you would suggest starting with chicken, is there a particular reason or is it just because it is easier to get your hands on? If I were able to get ahold of other meat after starting with chicken, would it be ok to feed that, or should I stick with what I started with for a while?


Most people usually start with chicken because it's easy to digest, the bones are soft, it's cheap, and easy to find. You feed chicken for around 2 weeks then start adding other protein sources one at a time around a week apart. Go back and re-read my web page listed in my sig for a more in depth explanation.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

After that initial chicken-filled period, is it okay just to give whatever protein you happen to thaw out of your freezer? My dogs can get anything from beef, chicken, venison, turkey, rabbit, pork, fish, etc in a single week.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

So, do I understand that once I get going on the raw diet, I don't give my dogs Vaccinations any more? Or is it something that is optional at that point and if I happen to miss them, Oh well? I will be enrolling my dogs in dog classes with things like agility and CGC training and they have to have shot records. Is there somewhere that I would be able to be exempt from that because of the raw diet or is that something that I would have to bring up with the training facility on a more personal basis? Thank you for all of the help you have been giving me.


----------

